# 1.3 gallon journal



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

sooo i set up my new tank with the canopy i made, theres another post about that somewhere but anyways, the stems are in for cycling and there is more depth to the tank than looks like in the picture. anyways, any comments are appreciated, hope you enjoy!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

What are your plants and lighting?


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

i have hc dwarf hairgrass that will remain in the tank, maybe xmas moss. but the other plants are just there because i didnt have room for them anywhere else and ill probably toss them or give them to someone around here(la jolla). anyways my lighting is a 20w or 25w 6700k U loopy light and its about 3-4 inches over the water.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

yes...im here now....Only you may (or may not ;P) know me from APC as kenny1tothe6!...BTW: I have a plant hungry tank!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

some more pics


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The only critique that I can give you is to take out the hc and seperate it into single plant and then plant them one at a time, very tedious I know but woth it in the end if that is the effect your going for. 

Other then that great start!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

haha yea the thing is, boink gave me so much that i tried to do it for the most part, but i realized that id have a lot left over so i might as well clump it into larger clumps but i do have little floating stems that i plan to plant in all the open spaces. thanks for the advice!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

oh yea if anyone has any advice on what kind of fish i should stock this with let me know


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

very cool. a bit cloudy though. you could put in a betta, a few minnows,guppies, etc. just make sure they are small fish!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Apistos??????????


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks good, just clear up that water!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

yea ive been doing 50% water changes for the past few days and its almost crystal. anyways apistos sound good, would they work in this size tank?


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

Apistogrammas are cichilds and a pair would need at least 15 gallons, heated and filtered.

In 1.3 gallons, I would try some shrimp.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

here are some new pics and yes i will try some shrimps in here, the waters cleared up a bit and the paperclips are to weigh the hc down


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

a new picture i changed the scape a little, imnot sure if you can tell but the paperclips are there for weighing the hc down and the fish is temporary dont worry


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

looking good!

As far as my suggestion on the Apistos, what I ment was Killies, but I have head that they are jumpers so.... thanks pdc2104 for catching my error.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

i went to aquatic warehouse in san diego the other day and picked up this little guy.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

new update, things a filling a bit more, unfortunately the dario dario passed away, it was looking a sickly to begin with. anyways ive added some taiwan and xmas moss in the corner, and i found a tiny piece of hitchhiking riccia that im hoping will grow into a portion big enough to use


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

*update!*

heres a new update, the dwarf cories are in here for a bit because they are being quarantined and i had nothing better to put them in, but its better than nothing. anyhow enjoy!


----------



## jimjimson (Feb 10, 2006)

fhqwhgads said:


> heres a new update, the dwarf cories are in here for a bit because they are being quarantined and i had nothing better to put them in, but its better than nothing. anyhow enjoy!


i like it... and apparently so do the snails


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

haha i love the snails, as long as you keep the front glass clean they normally wont go on it because theres nothing to eat, so most of the snails are on the back and the sides


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Ooo looks awesome  What kind of fish do you have in there? (or are the dwarf cories permanent residents now?) 

You should set up another tank w/ puffers, and feed them all the snails! :icon_roll


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

great stuff, but do something with those snails haha...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank looks great, and the snails should be fine as long as there is algae, but if you scrape the glass, they will eat up your plants in days.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

great growth. Now that you have the knack, time to move on to something bigger!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

haha i like the snails and they dont do much damage to anything, also i would move to something bigger but right now im living at the dorms so i gotta keep it small for the time being


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Woohoo! Join the dorm party  How are you planning to move everything back home in the summertime? I moved my 1g back over winter break, and all the plants became uprooted


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

well im planning on emptying out all the water and covering the tank in saran wrap, i go to school in san diego and i live up in san jose so it probably wont be that big of a problem


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

wow great tank you got there. Also won't the cories ruin the HC carpet?

Also do you have CO2 in this tank or just the light?


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

i have diy co2 going directly into the filter and i dose ei oh and the cories do absolutely nothing to the carpet, and im probably moving them soon anyways


----------



## Craig (Nov 26, 2007)

so I was curious on how you dose Co2 on such a tiny tank. I have never tried it on one so small. I have two that I posted on your ocean free post and I was wondering a way to dose with out suffocating my poor Bettas. :red_mouth


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

haha that was a concern for me too, but i realized that if you have enough plants they will produce enough co2 so that the fish will be fine. what i use is 2 of the larger gatorade bottles, each is filled with a half cup of sugar and a 1/8th teaspoon of yeast. I alternate switching out the bottles every week so the co2 remains more constant, so for instance i start one bottle in week 1 and the other bottle in week 2 and in the third week i switch out the first bottle and so on


----------



## PhiShY92 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice tank! its always intereting to c wut some1 can do with 1 gallon of water


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

I love the tank. The thing that I think is distracting is that piece of clothe you have wrapped around the tube on your filter. It's probably reducing the flow of your filter too. You should do what I did to my tanks since I dont want things getting sucked in there too. I went to petsmart and got a box of those sponge that goes in the aquaclear filters. Just cut in the middle of it, deep enough to cover the holes on your filter tube. Then thin out the sponge by cutting all around it so it wont be so bulky and wont take a lot of room.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

haha the only reason i have it is because i didnt have a filter sponge on hand and i was also trying to figure out the problem of running my co2 line in through the filter. but i was thinking of drilling a hole through the upper part of the inlet tube and putting an elbow i would connect the line into, but i didnt find the part haha, i guess ill have to figure something else out. any suggestions?


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

try doing the sponge thing and put a hole on the side of the sponge and feed your Co2 line there.


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

yea its at a funny angle though, ill fiddle around with it, and ill make some updates tmw


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Definitely move the Cories....they shouldn't stay in there permanently. 

I like the look of that tank. I haven't been able to scape my nano tanks to where I like them.  I wish I could find nice rocks too.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey, not sure if you stated this somewhere in the thread.. but im curious where you got the cube


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

Bk828 said:


> Hey, not sure if you stated this somewhere in the thread.. but im curious where you got the cube


good question. because Im hunting for a good nano cube too


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Raimeiken said:


> good question. because Im hunting for a good nano cube too


Its either I find one cheap, go to a craft/flower store and buy a 6x6x6(1g) glass vase... or ofcourse just make one myself.. I just want to find one quick since i got a patch of hc laying around needing to be planted.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

Bk828 said:


> Its either I find one cheap, go to a craft/flower store and buy a 6x6x6(1g) glass vase... or ofcourse just make one myself.. I just want to find one quick since i got a patch of hc laying around needing to be planted.


yeah Im looking at those clear glass vases at the craftstore right now, but I cant find an 8x8x8". The biggest one i can find is a 7x7x7" vase.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Raimeiken said:


> yeah Im looking at those clear glass vases at the craftstore right now, but I cant find an 8x8x8". The biggest one i can find is a 7x7x7" vase.


7x7x7 is 1.4g i believe which is close to his..


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

i think this is 6X8X8 and i got it from petco awhile back, if you do a search on oceanfree tanks youll find it, they were going on clearance for 4 dollars so i picked up a couple


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

i checked one of the petco near me and nothing.. checked website and nothing there.. Will try checking out another store near me.. Really want a cube like that


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

no i meant they were on clearance a long time ago, and to do a search on this forum, they probably wouldnt have any more


----------

